# Feeding Bread



## Tim/South

I am new to the notion of feeding bread and am giving it a shot. 
Years ago I bought a few loves to feed some Jersey steer calves my children had raised. Monday I bought a pick up load to offer my cows and calves. Cows love it and I can see where gorging could be a problem.
With feed prices what they are I am looking for something affordable to supplement hay. I am not completely sold on the idea yet. I read where Cornell did a study and proclaimed bread a worthy feed.
Does anyone have any experience in feeding bread?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## FCF

I remember when I was younger than 10 that my dad use to get outdated bakery products, bread, cakes, pies etc and feed it to the pigs we had then. Don't remember any problems. Also use to work with a fellow that had a hog operation, farrow to finish. His brother drove semi for TastyKake and they feed old product all the time. For both them and my dad it wasn't the bulk of the feed,more or less a daily treat,but it did cut down on feed cost.


----------



## Nitram

Seems like I remember something negative about feeding wheat to cows when I was young. Not sure but perhaps that is different than processed product?


----------



## Tim/South

I have been searching the net on this. There are opinions that go both ways and an article from Cornell that is in favor.

I have discovered that Cows love bread.
Now I am trying to figure out the best way to feed it.

I did have one old cow that came close to over eating. She was to be culled this summer but was due sooner than I expected so I kept her. I suppose that can happen with any feed.


----------



## mlappin

We used to get seconds form a bakery by the trailer load, we'd dump a few loader buckets of bread into our old TMR wagon then add some cracked corn. Gave a little of this to the cows but the hogs could have all they wanted.


----------

